# Custom DG skin / 3acp residue (pics)



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

My custom decalgirl skin came today and it's gorgeous, exactly what I wanted. 





I was really disappointed with the 3acp skin I removed. I took some pictures with my cell phone (hence the crappy pics) of the residue it left after I removed it.



















It was awful. It took forever to get off and I had to use nail polish remover. even then I couldn't get it all off. I'm definitely never going back. I only had the skin on for a little less than a month. Also, it was tough to get straight, as it could not be repositioned. The DecalGirl skin was really easy to get on, and if I had to reposition it, it was no big deal. It's a bit thicker, so it doesn't stretch out nearly as easily. While 3acp has a wider selection, I'd rather have the ugliest skin DG could make than put another 3acp skin on my beloved Kindle.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful skin.  I agree, I'll stay with DecalGirl. I've changed my skin 2 times with no problem.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

wow, I would want to have to try cleaning that stuff off.  Glad you got your new skin on ok.  I remember when I put mine on that I was dreading it, but it was much easier than I thought it would be.  Just had to take my time and not get in a hurry.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Beautiful skin, Tasha.  Love your personalized screensaver too.  I should get busy on the screensaver hack.  I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I also recently removed a 3acp skin and it discolored my Kindle.  I was mostly able to fix it with that magic eraser, but what a pain!  I wrote them an email through ebay and they did not respond...


I love your new skin!!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I LOVE your new DG skin. It's really really pretty 
Thanks for posting pics of it and also pics of your kindle after removing the 3acp skin. I had read where others stated that 3acp skins left residue on their Kindles, but your pics show it the best of any I've seen. Thanks for posting


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

WOW! First, your new DecalGirl is gorgeous. 

The 3acp residue is unaccaptable. I think that's the best (worst) picture I have seen of the residue left by these skins.


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> The 3acp residue is unaccaptable. I think that's the best (worst) picture I have seen of the residue left by these skins.


It was awful. It was like the part of the skin that was sticky just separated from the top vinyl layer or something. And I had it on less than a month, imagine if it had time to sit on there while outside or during the summer. yuck.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

You'd think, with all the bad "press" 3acp is getting here, on every single thread about skins, that they'd bestir themselves to do something about it!

Ugh! So glad I got a DG skin to begin with.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

You get honors today in our blog: http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/05/comparing-vinyl-skins-for-kindle/

Tasha - thank you. This is a very helpful and informative post. (Beautiful skin, by the way.)


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you for the pictures, that's some awful residue. Your DecalGirl skin is lovely.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG!! I have had my 3acp skin on for over a month probably closer to 2months. I was hoping that maybe the residue issue wasn't all that bad maybe someone just got a bad skin or something like that.

After seeing your pics and hearing this issue a few times I DREAD taking my skin off but I obviously need to do it a.s.a.p so that the residue doesn't get any worse.

Thank you for your post and all the pics it put a little fire under me to get a new DG skin ordered and get the old one off SOON!

Please cross your fingers that mine isn't so so bad (although I already know it probably will be)

After I remove mine I will re-post here (for anyone else with a 3acp skin/ or anyone that cares) how bad mine was compared to tashab's original pics.

eta:BTW after all my complaining I almost forgot to add I completely *LOVE* your custom skin! looks great and flows beautiful with your screensavers!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Mine was awful too... I used the skin itself to remove the residue, if that makes sense.  Just kept patting it with it and it would pull it off.

I'll not get another skin from them, even if they're pretty.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

PS love the new one


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Cool skin!

I must be in the minority.  I've had and removed two acp skins.  I've gotten a tiny amount of residue that was easy to remove (I just wiped with a dry microfiber cloth.) There were a few tiny dots at the edge of the screen and one on the keyboard. No discoloration of the kindle. I liked the skin a lot, and the system acp has to put the skin on is ingenious.  They're pretty fast with shipping.

I've had decalgirls skins x2 and liked them both very much.  Nice and fast shipping, though the package is quite large and one of mine got creased in shipping, I think because the package got bent. 

I have had two tego skins and I like them a lot, too.  I think they're easier to remove and I like the slight texture they have (some people don't like it).  It feels like it gives me good traction on the back of my K2.  Maybe not as many designs but they're quite unique and I like how you can customize even their stock designs.  Takes forever to ship, though.

I think I've been lucky and/or I'm too easy to please, which might be true.  I've liked all of the pics of skins you've all posted....


----------



## Lcky24 (Apr 7, 2009)

I had the same exact 3acp skin and had no trouble removing it. Must be hit or miss. There was not a speck of residue and it was super easy. In fact I've had more trouble taking decal girl skins off my blackberry in the past. I was very happy with 3acp and ordered another skin because I hated the quality of the Tego skin I ordered. Hopefully my luck holds because I wouldn't want to deal with the mess that was left on your poor kindle! The new custom decal girl skin does look amazing though!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

I have a 3acp skin on my Kindle right now, and I had one on my old EeePC netbook for months. When I took it off after I sold it there was no residue at all. I don't have any plans to take the one on my Kindle off anytime soon (I asked for a custom skin on DG and was quoted $30! No thanks!) but hopefully when I do there will be no problems!


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I recently put a gorgeous 3acp skin on my K2 and am going to leave it on for the moment.  I thought the DG skin I had was great, but this one is so beautiful I couldn't resist.  I just love looking at it.  I haven't put the back on, though, since I use a cover, and the comments I've heard about the residue gave me pause.  This thread gave me some hope, though, that it might not be so bad when I finally decide to change.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

that residue looks nasty


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

Harvey said:


> You get honors today in our blog: http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/05/comparing-vinyl-skins-for-kindle/
> 
> Tasha - thank you. This is a very helpful and informative post. (Beautiful skin, by the way.)


thanks! I almost feel famous, lol.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Good looking skin.  It looks much better on your kindle than it did on Decal girl site, for some reason.


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

the color's different. 

I didn't like the orange/red combo, so I toyed with it. Thanks!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautiful new skin!  It's a shame about the residue - interesting that some people have the residue issue and some don't.  I love some of the 3acp skins, but it does give me pause about ordering one.

I started with a DG skin, then put a mytego skin on (saved the DG one, though) - last night I took off the mytego skin (which left no residue, but did tear up enough that I didn't bother trying to save it) and put the DG back on.  It's the Garden at Giverny skin.  Worked pretty well, I still think I'll take a hair dryer to it for just a bit to see if I can get it to hold a little tighter.  But I'm still looking for "the" skin - leaning toward the Burlwood DG skin.  I'd love to find a "retro" looking one to go with the whole retro vibe of my K1 but they all seem a little too busy or the wrong colors, the Burlwood is kind of classic & non-busy (and non-distracting).


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I love the new skin!

I wish that 3acp would have at least responded to one of the many of us that emailed them about this problem  they make such gorgeous skins... its a shame.  That is about as much residue as I had on mine, except it was on front and back since it was a K1.  I think the K2s metal back probably lets go of the vinyl easier.


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

patchymama said:


> I love the new skin!
> 
> I wish that 3acp would have at least responded to one of the many of us that emailed them about this problem  they make such gorgeous skins... its a shame. That is about as much residue as I had on mine, except it was on front and back since it was a K1. I think the K2s metal back probably lets go of the vinyl easier.


yeah I didn't really have a problem at all with the back of mine. The skin did rip, though, it wasn't salvageable at all. It just really sucks. Especially since they claim that it leaves behind ABSOLUTELY NO RESIDUE. Completely ridiculous. It's not like I just ripped it off of there, either, I did it slowly. And it hadn't been sitting in a hot environment or anything, either.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i had a custom 3acp skin which didn't turn out good for what ever reason so i removed it and it did indeed leave behind some sticky residue on the front, none on the back.  almost all of the residue came off with little effort but a small area on the keyboard  was a lot more stubborn but i managed to get it all off.  i agree this flies in the face of their claim it leaves no residue behind.  mine also ripped in some areas around the keyboard letters and i was being careful.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm not looking forward to removing the 3acp because of possible residue, but to be fair, they do state on their website that the covers are not reusable.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I have little specks of residue in the keyboard area still and can't get them off because they are in in the keyholes. Grr.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

jaspertyler said:


> I have little specks of residue in the keyboard area still and can't get them off because they are in in the keyholes. Grr.


Try using a sewing needle.


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

auntmarge said:


> I'm not looking forward to removing the 3acp because of possible residue, but to be fair, they do state on their website that the covers are not reusable.


it's not a problem for me. But DG I believe also states that theirs aren't re-usable either. I didn't so much mind that I couldn't save it, but the residue killed it for me.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Great custom screen savers, too.


----------

